# 3 mile



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I have not been to 3 mile in years, is it still open to vehicles? And Bob sykes to walk on's?


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Not trying to sound sarcastic, but when you say you haven't been in years, just how long are you talking about? You are aware that the old fishing bridge was removed after H. Ivan, right? My apologies if I've misunderstood you question.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Escambia Cty. did replace their side with a fishing pier, but I believe it is currently closed for the new bridge construction.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

cuzmondo said:


> Not trying to sound sarcastic, but when you say you haven't been in years, just how long are you talking about?


You are not, it's been quite awhile, I normally fish Simpson River.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

cuzmondo said:


> Escambia Cty. did replace their side with a fishing pier, but I believe it is currently closed for the new bridge construction.


I think Sally knocked out a section.
I think it is going to be repaired by Shanska soon, and then reopened, after construction of the new bridge


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> I think Sally knocked out a section.
> I think it is going to be repaired by Shanska soon, and then reopened, after construction of the new bridge


Skanska told us they are NOT replacing the fishing bridge that they tore up.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

How can they get away with that?


----------



## Sleep (Apr 3, 2018)

Whether or not Skanska will have to pay for a new fishing bridge is still being fought in the courts. Skanska appealed a decision by a federal judge that imposed liability and denied their position as to a limitation of damages. It is in the appeals court now. What the appeals court decides will most likely give us a good idea of what they will be on the hook for.


----------

